
The Biggest Rebranding Failures and Successes in Marketing History - jkuria
https://capitalandgrowth.org/questions/1286/what-are-some-of-the-biggest-re-branding-failures.html
======
santafe
As european i won't say theese are the biggest failures in marketing history,
just "subjective failures in US marketing history". This article was written
probably just to generate content/clicks.

